# Matthew 7 and Luke 13 and PostMill



## T.A.G. (Mar 19, 2010)

13"Enter through the narrow gate. For wide is the gate and broad is the road that leads to destruction, and many enter through it. 14But small is the gate and narrow the road that leads to life, and only a few find it.

Luke 13:23Someone asked him, "Lord, are only a few people going to be saved?"

He said to them, 24"Make every effort to enter through the narrow door, because many, I tell you, will try to enter and will not be able to. 

A Question for serious Post-Millers...how do you interpret this in your eschatology? 


I myself lean on the Post-Mill side but these verses I am having a hard time putting together...


----------



## T.A.G. (Mar 20, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not big on eschatology. I call myself an Acts 1:11er. I am having a hard time getting your drift. Please be more detailed about what you want to know.


----------



## christianhope (Mar 20, 2010)

Tyler,

Check out Ken Gentry's sermon here, he goes over such questions:

SermonAudio.com - Answers to Postmillennial Objections

PS. I'm a historicist postmillenialist- Gentry as you probably know is a partial preterist. He does a good job defending some postmil objections and I found his sermon here helpful. 

Blessings!


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 24, 2010)

My own view of eschatology is far from without its problems and not complete, but I am trying to make a middle road between a basic amill and postmill point of view. I also incorporate my basic theonomic perspective as well. So I will try to use that in giving a humble attempt at an answer to your question. 

First off in the whole of human history these verses might be telling us that there will be more people who are reprobate than elect. So they may not refer to any one particuler time or place. 

As far as the future I will lay out my understanding of the kingdom of God. I believe the kingdom to be a spiritual reality right now. Everything that is eschatological has been accomplished for the beleiver in the here and now. The kingdoms of this world havwe been ultimatly conquered, our inheretence as adopted children of God is ours, even though we get only a taste of them. But I also believe that from a more physical P.O.V. the kingdom is growing and expanding and that at some time in the future the melding of the spiritual and the physical will become very close and pronounced, at that time there will be enough Christians around to decide to set up a more Godly kingdom through an aplication of His law. This theonomic kingdom will not be forced on anyone but will be the democratic majority report. 

I don't know how far into any camp I go but that is kind of an overview of my thinking, I know it is not complete but this is where I am right now.


----------

